# How to check..



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

How can I check where I've used my bank card?

Just checking through my account and statements on RBS and theres the odd £11 and so on I don't remember spending quite frequently..


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You can get a report from your local branch upto the days date you get it on.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you do online banking ? Can check there


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would get on this straight away....either go into a branch or ring em up (if they have a decent call centre) cloned cards normally have a few smaller transactions put through to see if they are noticed/the card still work then they go for the big hit.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Definitely get it check asap.

That's why I also keep all my receipts that i've used my card to pay with, along with any cash machine receipts. When I get my statement each month, I then match them up.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

So your Mum's got your PIN? I'd not admit that on an open forum - if any scrote half-inches your funds you'll not have a leg to hop on.


----------

